# The Yips and SAD



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I got this below from the wiki on Chuck Knoblauch...



> Once considered one of the game's best fielders (in fact, ESPN personalities nicknamed him "Fundamentally Sound" Chuck Knoblauch), Knoblauch's play deteriorated shortly into his Yankee career. In 1999 he began to have difficulty making accurate throws to first base, a condition sometimes referred to in baseball as "the yips" or "Steve Blass Disease". By 2000, the problem had grown serious enough that he began seeing more playing time as a designated hitter. Knoblauch tried various solutions to his problem, but his throwing would not improve. He made an unprecedented number of throwing errors, routinely sailing the ball twenty or thirty feet over the first baseman's head. (During one game, an errant throw sailed into the crowd and hit sportscaster Keith Olbermann's mother in the face.[4]) Stumping commentators, fans, and himself, Knoblauch never fully recovered his throwing accuracy. He was reassigned to left field by manager Joe Torre, never to return to his old position.


So I guess he never recovered from the Yips. The reason this interests me is my SAD started in late summer and previously during spring, early summer I played little league. I ended up playing mostly 2nd base. I was great during practice but during actual games I suffered the same thing throwing to first base. I now see this as a precursor to SAD. Over thinking, too much self-focus misplaced concentration etc. I guess golfers get the Yips too and probably other sports. A good solution to the Yips would be helpful for SAD. IMO

Anybody know of any famous athletes that overcame the Yips?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Apparently Charles Barkley suffered from the yips during high pressure free throws and now seems to have them bad with golf. :lol


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh man. In my pre-S.A. days, I played Little League, probably from the time I was like 4 or 5 years old until I was 16. I'm not trying to brag, but I was pretty good, played for the local All-Star teams and such. But starting when I was about 15 years old, I suddenly lost it. I was a pitcher, and played short-stop and second base when I wasn't doing that. When I was little, I'd play catch with my dad and he'd make me stand far away from him and he'd throw me fly balls that I'd catch, and I'd throw them back. I was so accurate he wouldn't need to move. The last time we ever played catch, I was 16, we were out front of the house and I was throwing the ball probably 5 feet over his head, 5 feet to either side of him, and he got mad cause he thought I was doing it on purpose. I have NO IDEA how this started but it pretty much killed me because my social identity was tied into the sports teams I played on. When I quit, my whole life changed and I got really depressed after that and maybe 2 or 3 years later, I developed social phobia. People always make fun of Chuck Knobloch and I hated him cause I hate the Yankees, but I feel so bad for him.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I can relate shyguy246. even though I only played one year of little league and was never much good during an actual game. But I know my experience gave my self-confidence a major blow and then not so many months later my SAD started so it had to be a major factor. I used to still be good at the touch football games my group of friends and I played during lunch break at school but after my SAD started I wasn't even good at that anymore. I couldn't throw a decent pass anymore, but I could still catch somewhat at least.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

play a sport with less thinking??? one where you just react and play with instincts. Football/Soccer/Hockey


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

There's probably no chance of yips in soccer or hockey. But I think in football(American) some receivers will drop a ball they should have caught easy. And the quarterback position is loaded with possibilities to screw up mentally.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah I also played hockey, was a goalie. Same problems. Maybe if I played forward/defense, I'd have had less time to worry about failing. Oh well, too late now.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I forgot about about Kickers. It's even become part of the game to ice the kicker try to make him over think it. I have great respect for successful NFL field goal kickers.

Found this interesting read on Steve Blass Disease...
http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/6461

Apparently Steve Sax is one of the few who overcame the affliction. I never heard of him before but I'm going to look into that for sure.



> Victim: Steve Sax
> Year of infliction: 1983
> Before Steve Blass: Dependable second-baseman.
> After Steve Blass: Developed same problem as Knoblauch, losing the ability to throw to first base. Made 30 errors and inspired fans behind first base to start wearing helmets.
> After After Steve Blass: Somehow managed to cure the disease. Led the league in fielding percentage and double plays in 1989.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

You know, I didn't even think of Vanderjagt has having the yips, but it totally makes sense! He was the best, surest kicker in football and then *poof* he wasn't.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think a lot of that had to do with Peyton Manning calling him out. He was pretty good though.

The guy I think about most is Rick Ankiel. He was the next big thing for the St. Louis Cardinals, he was an amazing pitcher...then poof, he couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. But he's back now as an outfielder and he crushes Home Run's. Good story of perseverance.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

The yips strike again. Markelle Fultz is being crushed on social media apparently.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nba/76ers/2018/11/13/markelle-fultz-76-ers-jump-shot-yips-pump-fake/1986025002/


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

This Dr.Crowley is probably the best with curing the yips. Too bad he doesn't share his technique only over the phone with clients. He has a book but it seems he doesn't reveal any of his secrets there. I kind of think it's some type of NLP.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

sprinter said:


> This Dr.Crowley is probably the best with curing the yips. Too bad he doesn't share his technique only over the phone with clients. He has a book but it seems he doesn't reveal any of his secrets there. I kind of think it's some type of NLP.


I picked up a used copy of Mentalball by Dr.Richard Crowley. I must say I really enjoyed reading it. I never knew how common the yips are in baseball, never knew how many catchers ended up not being able to make a routine throw back to the pitcher etc. While the reviews were kind of right in that he doesn't exactly, in detail, reveal his technique to cure the yips he pretty much does reveal the gist of it in the book. It does seem more like a NLP type process than anything to me. When I get around to it I'm going to look in the NLP book I have that lists all the NLP techniques to see if it's in there. And yeah I think all this is quite useful to SAD especially when doing things when other people are watching you, public speaking etc.


----------

